# 30-50 something couples



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Let me ask you a question...

If there was an organization, that had theme parties for couples that were between 30-60 year olds, at different venues around your city, would you join.

For instance.

It would cost you $20 to get in as a couple, but he real popular night club opened from 8-12Pm for your group, It would be couples only, and a theme night, such as , a school girl party, or a toga party, or a rock star party, or a "white or black" party (talking clothes color here people) 

Would that be something you would be willing to do with your spouse or friends? where it is not to crowded, and the single hot young people are not crowding the club until the main doors opened at midnight.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

No. Is this like a swingers club?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Negative...

Just couples going out and having a good time, a social club I gather.

But instead of 1 venue, it would be at different venues.

Did you ever want to go to a cool hip club in town, but don't want to stay up late, or be the oldest person there.

Like me and my wife love to go to clubs and dance, but we also don't want to be the only 30 something people with a bunch of young 20 somethings.

I only came up with the themes, because I know allot of Atlanta clubs do theme nights, such as the White parties and the school girl party (when school starts for the kids ) halloween bashes, etc.

I was just wondering if there were couples like us, that like to go out dance and party....but don't want to be out until 3Am and don't want the crowds.


----------

